# sub mount idea



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

anyone ever done or thought of mounting 2 10" shallow subs under the rear deck lid? i dont have speakers there, and i was looking at it and if i made a 4" box the full length of the rear deck with a partition for each sub. think it would sound ok? thoughts anyone?

these were the subs i was thinking of or the 12' model if it would fit.

Pioneer 10" TS-SW2501S2 or Pioneer 12" TS-SW3001S4


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

ummmm wow.... lol ok then i was just curious really. but thank you for that. yea im not really a big fan of it. but i was thinking maybe i could conserve space in my trunk. but prolly not. so thank you for clearing that up for me. well its 7:39am and i just work up and read that so my head hurts lol. to many numbers for this early.


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ummm. lol, amalmer did a good job explaining I would say, but from my experience with other vehicles, deck mounted subs are a tough project to tackle. Even accounting for gravity, how hard the subs will hit and the fact that you already have limited deck space, I would just bit the bulled and throw in a single 10 in a separate box. 

What I have done in the past and use soft threaded plastic screws and screw the amp to the rear of the seat. I had a 12" Pioneer Champion Series Pro sub (3200 watt max, 1000 rms max) in my Impala along with a 2000 watt mono amp attached to the back of my rear seat and it never moved an inch. 

I know when looking at that extra umph, the Cruze is tough to tackle since the trunk is small to begin with, but if you are willing to sacrifice a little trunk space, I would suggest even going with two shallow mounted subwoofers in maybe even some truck type boxes. Pioneer makes a great pair of shallow mount subs and will fit in any size box.

XtremeRevolution is the main guy around here to ask about subs. See what he thinks.

My personal opinion, it would be a lot of work and hassle to mount some 10's to the deck lid, especially since you have the stock speakers in place already


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

no i dont have stock speakers there i only have the ones in the doors and the tweeters in the front pillers. and the pioneer shallow subs are the ones i was thinking about using. and i wasnt going to mount the subs to the rear deck i was thinking about building a box that could support 2 shallow subs and mount it right below the rear deck, like 1-2" below is. suspended with cross braces from the wheel wells.










is a very juvenile pic but it gets the point across. And no it wouldnt be those colors. lol.

it only needs 0.5 cubic ft of space and 3 1/4" mounting depth. so the box would be 4 3/4" high and around 14-15ish inches deep and i would just adjust the width till i got the 0.5 cubic ft for each sub. i think its doable and still have alot of usable trunk space.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Almost all of the shallow mount subs I've seen model terribly. The Pioneer ones are definitely included in that generalization. If you want a shallow mount, I have two I can recommend you when I get to a computer. 

How much output and sound quality are you going for here?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

not overly to much. i was thinking maybe 500rms. the pioneers are rated at 400rms. the thing is i just wanted to stick with pioneer, i have always loved their stuff and never had a problem with any of it. and i have heard good reviews about their shallow subs. But do you think that a box like that is doable.

here is a better pic.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> not overly to much. i was thinking maybe 500rms. the pioneers are rated at 400rms. the thing is i just wanted to stick with pioneer, i have always loved their stuff and never had a problem with any of it. and i have heard good reviews about their shallow subs. But do you think that a box like that is doable.
> 
> here is a better pic.


Ok bud, do you want great sounding equipment? Or do you want Pioneer? I'm telling you their shallow mount subs will not sound good. They're generally on the low end side of things with all of their equipment.

Watts is not equal to output. Sensitivity per watt is. If my IDQ15 produces 95db at 1W/1M, and a given Pioneer sub produces 86W at 1W/1M, my IDQ at 200W will sound twice as loud as this theoretical Pioneer sub would at 400W, assuming mechanical limits haven't been reached. 

Reviews mean very little when it comes to audio. If it reviews and models well, that's a different story, but if reviews alone are worth very little. Who wrote the review? A 16 year old kid? Someone who's never heard a good sub in their life? Someone comparing it to stock? 

The box is doable, but those are the last subs on the market I'd do it with. There is zero need to stick with a specific brand or manufacturer, especially when there are much better options out there.

If it isn't clear, I've modeled the Pioneer shallow mount subs in as much as .9 cubic feet and they simply don't look good.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

ok then what is a good brand that would work with a box like that? 

sorry if that sounded like im being snippy im not it just sounds that way. lol im actually honestly wondering.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> ok then what is a good brand that would work with a box like that?
> 
> sorry if that sounded like im being snippy im not it just sounds that way. lol im actually honestly wondering.


No worries. The two best affordable subs I've come across are a 10" Tang Band neo subwoofer and a Dayton 8" shallow mount sub. The TangBand isn't labeled as a shallow mount sub, but it is shallow. Enough to make it usable in under 4.5" of mounting depth. 

I'll get you the links when I get to a computer.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

like dont get me wrong i would love to put a couple champion pro pioneer subs in but i cant afford to loose the space. i was even looking at the 

JL 6.5" Subs 

and mounting them right into the rear deck and just sealing and boxing in the under side. but i wasnt sure how good they were, i mean i know JL is a good name but they are only 6.5 inches. you ever heard anything about them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> like dont get me wrong i would love to put a couple champion pro pioneer subs in but i cant afford to loose the space. i was even looking at the
> 
> JL 6.5" Subs
> 
> and mounting them right into the rear deck and just sealing and boxing in the under side. but i wasnt sure how good they were, i mean i know JL is a good name but they are only 6.5 inches. you ever heard anything about them.


If you want something that can go under the rear deck, I have some Dayton 6.5" subs that are excellent in a ported box. I would be able to build you a box if you're interested. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

but would they still get as low or sound as good as say a 10 or 12" sub? cuz i think that would be the best way to minimize space.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> but would they still get as low or sound as good as say a 10 or 12" sub? cuz i think that would be the best way to minimize space.


How to minimize space? Are you ready to sacrifice sound quality just for size? Subs have to be placed in a given box size with a given air space in order to sound decent. You want to use as little space as possible and that's just not going to work. 
Go research Hoffman's Iron Law.

I can make those 6.5" subs dig down to 40 hz linear.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

are these the ones that you have?

Dayton Audio DC160S-8 6-1/2" Classic Shielded Woofer 295-306

you think they would mount in the rear deck where the factory speakers would go? i know they are holes for 6x9's but would they fit with the help of an adapter? or would the metal would have to be cut out a bit?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> are these the ones that you have?
> 
> Dayton Audio DC160S-8 6-1/2" Classic Shielded Woofer 295-306
> 
> you think they would mount in the rear deck where the factory speakers would go? i know they are holes for 6x9's but would they fit with the help of an adapter? or would the metal would have to be cut out a bit?


Those are not the ones. Close, but not the same ones. Those are dedicated woofers. Mine are dedicated subwoofers. They were sold on a buyout special and are no longer available and never will be. I only have 10 left, so this is an offer I'm not going to be able to make for very many people.

You can't stick them in the rear deck and expect great results. They need to be in a ported box, no exceptions. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

you have a model # for them so i can search images so i can see what they look like? and how big of a box they have to be in?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> you have a model # for them so i can search images so i can see what they look like? and how big of a box they have to be in?


I'll have to model them specifically for the Cruze to see how big of a box they need to be in. Terry (tecollins1) has a very recent thread where he has a picture of a pair of them that I sold him mounted in his rear doors. It's a dimpled paper cone with a decent sized motor and a large voice coil vent. 

The box would use either 2 or 4 of them. 

There are no part numbers. They were literally sold as "buyout 6.5" subwoofer." I measured them myself with my woofer tester to get the T/S specs.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

and they work well mounted in the rear doors? i never even thought of doing that. or would they be better in a box under the rear deck? and where would the box mount, right to rear deck or the floor under the rear deck?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> and they work well mounted in the rear doors? i never even thought of doing that. or would they be better in a box under the rear deck? and where would the box mount, right to rear deck or the floor under the rear deck?


I wouldn't say they are perfect in rear doors, but they do a good job in improving midbass response when you already have a sub and don't need full range rears. They produce bass with very little power, and sound pretty good in their passband. That, and I sold them to him for very cheap. They are purpose built subwoofers. They can be tuned to play down to 40hz linear, but that requires a box. 

The fact is that the rear doors will not allow you to get the same low frequency extension out of them that a box would, for the same reasons that installing them in the rear deck will not. A ported box will allow you to get additional output out of subs over a sealed box, and a sealed box will get you additional output over a "terribly leaky" box, which is what a trunk or a door would be. 

Since Terry already has a dedicated subwoofer, these enhance his midbass output, but if you don't have a dedicated subwoofer, these alone in the rear doors would not be a suitable replacement for one.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

so for 2 of them roughly how big would the box be. or would 2 smaller boxes work better, and how big would (HxWxD)? just a rough idea.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> so for 2 of them roughly how big would the box be. or would 2 smaller boxes work better, and how big would (HxWxD)? just a rough idea.


I'll work on this for you in this coming week. My time will be limited the next couple of days as I work on the epic thread I've been promising members for a Monday night publishing, but will try to get to this soon afterward.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

ok well no big rush. cuz i dunno when i would be able to get them. unless your just talking about getting the measurements? cuz like i do really wanna put some subs in my car but i dont really have the funds for it at the moment. but just so i know how much would you want for something like that?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> ok well no big rush. cuz i dunno when i would be able to get them. unless your just talking about getting the measurements? cuz like i do really wanna put some subs in my car but i dont really have the funds for it at the moment. but just so i know how much would you want for something like that?


Alright, I found some time for this so I modeled the subs for you. I can build you a ported box with two of these subs. Total cone area will be 340 square CM, which is equivalent to the size of a single 10" sub. The box would fit underneath the rear deck and would be made of 1/2" MDF. It would be 36" wide in order to fit between both trunk lid hinges. It would be 16-18" deep, and 4.5" "tall." Basically, that's as far as it would drop from the rear deck into the trunk.

I could build it for you for $220 plus shipping, which includes the two subs. For amplification you'd need approximately 100W RMS of total power at 2 ohms or 2 x 50W RMS at 4 ohms.


----------

